# Skipper and Scooter



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hey Scooter! This new patio furniture is really comfy.
Why don't you come try it out?



Well, I would but it looks like you are taking up all the room on the chaise lounge again, Skipper 

*​


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Scooter actually looks a bit miffed at Skipper hogging the chaise lounge AGAIN!!
Great photos!! Cute boys.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Judy,
You are absolutely right -- Scooter did seem quite miffed because Skipper has been completely hogging the chaise lounge on a regular basis the last few days! :laughing:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Skipper you are just gonna have to learn to share the chaise lounge with Scooter you will have to take it in turns... I think it is time for you let Scooter have a go. But i think that your mom is going to have to buy a second chaise lounge so you can have your very own to sit on.. I hope Skipper will let you on soon to have a go.... You are so lucky getting this comfortable lounge... You guys sure know how to live in luxury.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Love Scooter and Skipper. Love the chaise lounge, too. Looks like fun.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, well, these two lucky boys are definitely living in style and luxury. 
And in generosity and compassion, too?  Skipper looks quite contented, but Scooter deserves to have some too... Maybe they will learn how to share...but that lounge looks ever so comfy! I can't say I blame Skip! 
Poor Scoot, maybe if you steal Skip's bedtime perch, he'll let you have a turn? Hehehe :evil:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I see Skipper has changed! Where did all this "beard" come from? I didn't notice it!  He is very handsome!  Lina has to see him!
But the agent has to be more fair to his lovely roomate, it's time for someone else to sit up there!  
Thanks for sharing these pics, Deb!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see some updated pics of your boys!  I hope Scooter got to try out the chaise longue.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



i think that your mom is going to have to buy a second chaise lounge ... You guys sure know how to live in luxury.

Click to expand...

 I do have a second one, Lyn and now that Skipper is hogging the one hanging from that patio I may have to attach the second one to their other patio. Of course that means moving their outside swings... hmmmmm. Oh well, we can always add a THIRD patio! :laughing:



jellyblue said:



Love Scooter and Skipper. Love the chaise lounge, too. Looks like fun.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Susan! 



StarlingWings said:



Well, well, these two lucky boys are definitely living in style and luxury. 
And in generosity and compassion, too?  Skipper looks quite contented, but Scooter deserves to have some too... Maybe they will learn how to share...but that lounge looks ever so comfy! I can't say I blame Skip! 
Poor Scoot, maybe if you steal Skip's bedtime perch, he'll let you have a turn? Hehehe :evil:

Click to expand...

 Maybe that is why Skipper is hogging the chaise :S Scooter generally does try to steal whichever swing Skipper chooses for the night! :wow:



despoinaki said:



I see Skipper has changed! Where did all this "beard" come from? I didn't notice it!  He is very handsome!  Lina has to see him!
But the agent has to be more fair to his lovely roomate, it's time for someone else to sit up there!  
Thanks for sharing these pics, Deb!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Despina! Yes, Skipper has become quite "fluffy faced" - especially when he's relaxed. 



aluz said:



It's great to see some updated pics of your boys!  I hope Scooter got to try out the chaise longue.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana! So far, all Scooter has done is try to chew on the chaise hoping Skipper will fall through! :laughing:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Your usual hilarious captions, along with the priceless pictures, really gave me a good chuckle today - Thank you!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Now they are truly relaxing, and taking it easy back at Headquarter's, er... I mean, back at home...


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

Wouldn't it be great to be able to relax as completely and as quickly as a budge? I'm jealous. Then again, they may have less on their minds and a few less responsibilities. 

Mark


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

How cute! Now we just need a peachy thread


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hubba hubba, Skipper n Scooter look absolutely divine here! No wonder they keep getting offers for big blockbusters. Our dynamic duo just keeps getting better with maturity.:clap:

LOL Skipper's also got Chewie's 'stoic, small-eyed buddha' look on that comfy couch


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



It's great to see some updated pics of your boys!  I hope Scooter got to try out the chaise longue.

Click to expand...

 Ana, so far Skipper still isn't sharing! 



SPBudgie said:



Ha Ha! Your usual hilarious captions, along with the priceless pictures, really gave me a good chuckle today - Thank you!

Click to expand...

 I'm glad they made you smile, Ollie! 



Jonah said:



Now they are truly relaxing, and taking it easy back at Headquarter's, er... I mean, back at home...

Click to expand...

 They've decided to try to take things easy for a few weeks before they get back to "business". :spy:



Jake E. Birdie said:



Wouldn't it be great to be able to relax as completely and as quickly as a budge? I'm jealous. Then again, they may have less on their minds and a few less responsibilities.

Mark

Click to expand...

 While my budgies seem to do well at relaxing, I think my shelties have them beat with regard to how fast and how completely they can relax. 



kcladyz said:



How cute! Now we just need a peachy thread 

Click to expand...

 :laughing: Heidi, you just never give up -- I'll see if I can come up with something appropriate for Peachy soon. 



Jedikeet said:



Hubba hubba, Skipper n Scooter look absolutely divine here! No wonder they keep getting offers for big blockbusters. Our dynamic duo just keeps getting better with maturity.:clap:

LOL Skipper's also got Chewie's 'stoic, small-eyed buddha' look on that comfy couch

Click to expand...

 Thanks for the compliment for Skipper and Scooter. Skipper seems to really enjoy his patio furnishings and spends time on his "chaise lounge" every day now. *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Skipper kinda looks like Orson Wells LOL:budgie:

Ya I will not give up for peachy is a cutie-pie that deserves limelight


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I have no words for the cuteness of those two!!! :love2:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH my, what a handsome devil is that Skipper , I mean Scooter oh well I can't choose between them to be honest 
I love the expressions these two seem to produce, Deb you are one good photographer and you have two excellent models who make your job so easy to entertain us folks here Keep them comin because we all love guessin what's next!:budgie:


----------

